#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  win 2003 mais seguro que RedHat?

## cgildario

pesquisa feita em site aponta win 2003 como mais seguro que Red Hat!

pessoal , por favor , meu ingles ´´e xulo! porem uma amiga me passou estes links abaixo mencionando que o Win 2003 ´´e extremamente mais seguro e recebeu / teve menos atualizaç~~oes que o RH 9.

por favor , avaliem o (s) link (s) abaixo e me ajudem a esclarecer esse disparate por favor!

Secunia currently has 25 Secunia advisories affecting Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition.
http://secunia.com/product/1174/

Secunia currently has 103 Secunia advisories affecting RedHat Linux 9.
http://secunia.com/product/1343

----------


## 1c3m4n

Eu não garanto que ele eh mais seguro que a RedHat, mas tenho certeza absoluta que teve menos LANÇAMENTOS de correções.... antes da RH parar de lançar atualizações estavam saindo umas 3 por dia!!!! ta certo que não eram críticas e nem de pacotes cruciais para o sistema, mas pqp eles tavam lançando coisa d+, eu perdia o dia inteiro pra conseguir atualizar essa me#[email protected]%@$%da, primeiro pq os servidores deles sempre tavam lotados e segundo pq sempre eram muitos pacotes....

----------


## cgildario

vc deu uma olhada nos links? cara ! to inconformado! seria manipulaç~~ao de falsas informaç~~oes ou algo parecido? muito estranho! 





> Eu não garanto que ele eh mais seguro que a RedHat, mas tenho certeza absoluta que teve menos LANÇAMENTOS de correções.... antes da RH parar de lançar atualizações estavam saindo umas 3 por dia!!!! ta certo que não eram críticas e nem de pacotes cruciais para o sistema, mas pqp eles tavam lançando coisa d+, eu perdia o dia inteiro pra conseguir atualizar essa me#[email protected]%@$%da, primeiro pq os servidores deles sempre tavam lotados e segundo pq sempre eram muitos pacotes....

----------


## osmousf

Kra te garanto que o sistema Red Hat é seguro, porém a sua segurança depende exclusivamente so seu administrador, pois estamos falando de um kernel open source, que pode ser modificado a hora que o administrador quiser, ao invés do Win 2K3. 
Então podem falar a vontade, eu sempre achei e vou continuar achando linux Red Hat, Slack, Debian, qualquer um mais seguro que o Win 

Fallow

----------


## gmlinux

Se analizarmos um servidor Red Hat (ou SuSE, ou Slack, ou ....) bem configurado, rodando apenas os serviços que motivam sua existência, ele(s) são muito seguros.
No entanto, é verdade tambem, que a Microsoft fez um bom trabalho no win2003, que acredito, se deve a concorrência do Linux, que até então, não ocorria.
Viva a concorrência! O importante é ter opção, não tomar esta disputa como religião, existe qualidade e defeitos nos 2 sistemas, cabe ao administrador usar o melhor dos 2 mundos (não esqueça que ainda existe outros mundos, por exemplo, os BSDs, AIX, solaris,....)

----------


## noir

na moral acredito que mesmo o win2k3 estanu "muito bom " ele leva uma disvantagem do caralho tipo assim 5 mil para vc poder usar o sistema licenciado para 5 usuarios e acredite isso doi muito... e diga-se de passagem um server liinux bem configurado dificilmente vc vai ter problemas.
e isso que eu acho sou linux até o fim !!!!

e como dizem por aqui 

SEJA LIVRE USE LINUX !!!

----------


## rivo

sinceramente acredito que o win2003 seja mais seguro mas como ja disseram isto depende mais do administrador do sistema do que do proprio sistema. o que me faz acreditar nisto é como ja disse outras vezes a microsoft deve possuir uma equipe de engenheiros muito bem pagos e cdf para fazer o trabalho para ela, sem faalar que tb deve possui infra-estrutura para ter maquinas, livros e o escambau para poder testar/desenvolver seu produto, é a forca do dinheiro... isto tudo sem falar que como o linux é codigo aberto e tal a microsoft pode tirar do linux tudo o que ele tem de bom, sim senhores quem é bom cria e o resto copia, mas e dai se a ms copia? ela continua faturando alto e dominando o mercado, e isto é verdade pois se nao mew angano neste forum vi que a ms copiou o kernel do linux pro seu win xp...
é a vida

----------


## omr

Minha humilde opnião...

Só se eles refizeram o sistema deles, porque o windows tem muito furo manos é muito mesmo o INTERNET EXPLORER è a porta araganhada do teu computer. exemplo do XP assim que vc instala o sistema limpinho a Micrososot já implantou seu próprio trojam worm ou seja lá o que for. Aquele Alexa...que captura tudo que vc faz e envia pro MSN.

So o que agente vêr usuarios alertados por empresas de segurança e motivados a não usar o IE.

Num vai demorar muito pra explodir um Worm destrutivo pro 2003 não!
todo ano de lançamento é essa mesma história da Micro$, Foi assim com o 2000, com o XP nem Se fala e vai ser sempre assim por um ano 2 anos até que o pessoal lança um Worm ai e Ferra Tudo. Atualização de hemergencia email's fora do ar centenas de Máquinas com virus... me deparei com este quadro em 2003 Quando trabalhava em uma grande companhia petrolífera, centenas de computadores contaminados... e é porque a Micro$ Mantinha lá um pessoal dela 24 Hr, só ficou um sistema intácto esse foi o meu Red_hat 8  :Smile: 

Isso ai é Propaganda pura! "Mas vamos acreditar que seja verdade"

----------


## fricardo

Existem erros no kernel e nas aplicações. Quando se programa um SO, não se pode garantir q não vai haver problemas, porque as aplicações são parte da maioria dos bugs. Uso Linux há 7 anos e é fenomenal!! Uso também FreeBSD. Recentemente, tive a oportunidade de ler algo sobre os internals não do Win2k3, mas do 2k, e realmente o projeto é bom. 

Com certeza, como os colegas já disseram, a parcela do admin é fundamental. Mas tanto Linux como os BSDs e até mesmo o Win2k/2k3 são bons a nível de kernel. Podem olhar a maioria absoluta dos bugs é das aplicações.

Não que eu queira defender o Win, mas estou falando a realidade. Agora, se for pra escolher, prefiro mil vezes o Linux/BSD.

fricardo

----------


## cgildario

pela a analize dos colegas chego a conclusao de que o sistema da Micro e bom...
apesar de nao estar engulindo esta historia de service packs versus patchs... 

bom... 
como um amigo disse ai em cima,,,,, vamos ver se ele aguenta muito (seguranca) pois a longo praso o Linux ainda e o mais seguro e estavel na minha opiniao!

----------


## 1c3m4n

Bom patch nao quer dizer falha de seguranca..... todas as distros lancam varias correcoes, mas nao eh sempre falha de seguranca, eh pra correcao de bug e melhorias... então nao adianta querer se basear soh no numero de patchs x service packs

----------


## Fernando

Nao duvido mto de qualquer coisa ser mais seguro que o bughat.. ;]

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Nao duvido mto de qualquer coisa ser mais seguro que o bughat.. ;]


ahuehauehuae concordo  :Smile:  mas esse ultimo post falei dos linux de verdade, num tava me referindo a eles  :Wink:

----------


## rivo

> pois a longo praso o Linux ainda e o mais seguro e estavel na minha opiniao!


cara eu devo ser mesmo muito azarado pois ainda nao consegui ter aki em casa toda a seguranca e estabilidade que os outros dizem que o linux tem. ja tive que reinstalar o linux(mandrake 9.2) mais vezes que o win$$$. alem de ter tido so problemas como linux, alias passo a maior parte do tempo resolvendo problemas quando vou usar o linux, sem falar que o tempo de resposta dos programas no linux é simplesmente horrivel. ja tentei varias distros e so parei no mandrake por apresentar a melhor relacao trabalho/beneficio.



> mas esse ultimo post falei dos linux de verdade, num tava me referindo a eles


entao ice man o que vc quer dizer com isto? que o red hat e distro baseadas nele sao uma porcaria?

valeu

----------


## epf

o pessoal ainda tem uma "dorzinha de cutuvelO" do R.H, pq ele se tornou um software corporativo, abandonando assim , a comunidade. Eu o utilizo em varios servidores, e nunca tive problemas.


abracos
atenciosamente
epf

----------


## 1c3m4n

eu tb usava o rh em varios servidores e eles funcionavam mto bem sim, mas essa coisa lançava umas 30 atualizacoes por semana!!! quem aguenta ficar atualizando desse jeito??? numa rede pequena tudo bem, mas e numa rede corporativa com centenas de maquinas??

----------


## 1c3m4n

> mas esse ultimo post falei dos linux de verdade, num tava me referindo a eles
> 
> 
> entao ice man o que vc quer dizer com isto? que o red hat e distro baseadas nele sao uma porcaria?


porcaria nao, mas estão mto abaixo em termos de qualidade em servidores, eles tao se preocupando d+ em criar ferramentinhas graficas e deixam o importante d lado..... sem contar q isso ajuda a criar uma leva de toupeiras q usam o kde pra configurar um servidor e depois sai por ae falando q eh um adm... e pior ainda praticamente da de graça o serviço

----------


## rivo

concordo ice man que ferramentas graficas deixam as pessoas um pouco zumbi, isto acontece com os micro$erf$, mas em compensacao estas ferramentas ajudam muito em termos de velocidade, praticidade e pq?
bem vc nao tera que ficar procurando quais linhas deve alterar num arquivo nerm tera de decorar mil parametros de configuracoes para editar cada arquivo de cada programa. acho sim que se deve haver estas ferramentas mais as poessoas tb devem aprender a configurar tudo na "unha", para caso a ferramenta der pau.
uma ultima pergunta ice man o que é p/ vc linux de verdade? o slack por nao ter ferramentas graficas para fazer o servico que vc quer?

falows

----------


## 1c3m4n

Quem eh que disse que slack num tem as ferramentas graficas??? todas as distros tem, alias agora ele jah ta instalando por padrao tb....
linux de verdade que eu digo, eh uma coisa estavel que nao fique lancando 3 atualizacoes por dia..... eu nunca tive problema de hardware com slack... em compensacao no rh..... era cada frescura

----------


## rivo

so uma coisa ice man se o linux apresenta menos problemas que outros sistemas é pq temos menas pessoas usando linux e consequentemente menas pessoas explorando falhas neste sistema. o red hat talvez seja mais usado que o slack, entao sera que o redhat tem mais falhas pq ha mais usuarios redhat que slack? vc deve ter sorte entao com o slack pois quando fui tentar colocar o modo grafico pra rodar, minha antiga placa de video nao funcionou nem a pau(trident tgui 9440). sem falar que em distros baseadas no slack como o slax meu mouse serial tb nao funciona e a placa de video tb nao.

falows

----------


## nafre

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

A segurança esta estritamente ligada a capacidade de aparecer 

```
BUGS
```

 .

Tenho certeza que no windows e bem mais frequente o aparecimento de falhas, do que no linux..

Então VIVA O SOFTWARE LIVRE ou submeta-se a pirataria!!

www.gentoo.org
www.gentoobr.org

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

----------


## mibdata

Não sou nenhum expert em segurança mas acho q nao devemos comparar os sistemas OP como Win e Linux seja qual for a distro, por quantidades de atualizacoes que são feitas!! pq se esta aparecendo atualizacoes significa que esta sendo feito melhorias por isso acredito que esse metodo de comparacao nao e valido !! e como ja comentado !! o Linux e Open qualquer um pode modificar o code ! e fazer melhorias nescessarias!! sei la!! essa e minha opniao !! me corrija se tiver errado!!

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Não sou nenhum expert em segurança mas acho q nao devemos comparar os sistemas OP como Win e Linux seja qual for a distro, por quantidades de atualizacoes que são feitas!! pq se esta aparecendo atualizacoes significa que esta sendo feito melhorias por isso acredito que esse metodo de comparacao nao e valido !! e como ja comentado !! o Linux e Open qualquer um pode modificar o code ! e fazer melhorias nescessarias!! sei la!! essa e minha opniao !! me corrija se tiver errado!!


soh pq saem atualizacoes nao quer dizer que ta sendo melhorado, olha o IE... direto sai correção e melhora alguma coisa? nao neh, mto pelo contrario
bom como esse topico jah estava morto, vou ser obrigado a suicida-lo novamente... hehehe
#LOCKED

----------

